# Attention, the new 2015 likes and dislikes list for Payitforward Surprise



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, folks, I guess I might as well get the ball rolling, here is my list:
my first love is and always will be witches, cauldrons,brooms hats, spell books,, anything for a witches hut, although I don't do one out side like I used to, but ya just never know what I could do some day!! 
[Anything for a cemetery
If anyone could make realistic witch or skelly/grim reaper hands, that would be totally awesome!
I love scary, not gross or gory, if it goes bump in the night,, it will be great!!

I love home made and thrift store things, [/
[COLOR=#9494 skulls and skellys, [/COLOR][/COLOR]
ghosts, 
tombstones,
bats,
spiders and spider victims ,webs am going to do a bigger spider area, or hope to, 
flood lights, spot lights.. led would be great, 

am really enjoying indoor decorating , 
love witch,black cat and ghost knick knacks,, 
candles, 
witch art work, 
decorative witch hat would be awesome, 
JOL's and pumpkins of all kinds
halloween plates,, decorative dish ware ,. 
any Halloween are work, etc. would be loved....
I have a wood china and leave alot of this type of thing previously listed out all year around,

dislikes: creepy dolls, clowns, , movies, zombies, gross and gory stuff,

l love potion bottles but have a lot already,,,


this could be added to as I think of more things


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

My likes and dislikes list UPDATED October 24, 2015

LIKE:
crystal head vodka bottle
crystal head vodka shot glasses
just about anything spooky or scary
favorite colors blue and yellow
life-size props (non - working and/or broken are acceptable)
wolves
dragons
werewolfs
vampires
grim reaper
lanterns
any skeleton parts (skulls, hands, arms, legs, feet,)
skeletons (full size, dog, bird, cat)
graveyard
tombstones
coffins
bats
crows / ravens
Dummies
Spirit step pads
Try Me buttons
Halloween lights/lighting
Funkins pumpkins
ghosts
cauldrons
witches
hats
Halloween music
candles



DISLIKE:
cutesy
glittery
girly
Ouija Board


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Likes: Updated June 2015

Hocus Pocus/ The Sanderson Sisters this is my main theme for 2015. 
I love everything related to Hocus Pocus 


Im also doing a Witches scene this year.
I'll be needing anything you'd find in a witches lair. 
I'd love a white owl or a brown one. 
Any kind of critters, rats, buzzards, frogs, owls, cats, lizards. (Not zombie, skeleton or dead ones)
A book on tea leaf reading would be awesome 

Any type of gothic garden items would be very much appreciated 
I love Halloween related planters. Anything I can put dirt in with a succulent. 
Gargoyles, fairies and other garden statues (I don't care for gnomes)

Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman 
Jack o lanterns 
I need a Brom Bones and Katrina Van Tassel tombstone 

I love Edgar Allan Poe
always love bookmarks
Any kind of spooky Halloween literature stuff is right up my alley.
I also love ink bottles and cool looking pens


Wicked Witch of the West
love love love the green queen. Don't care much for the other wizard of oz characters but definitely a Wicked fan.
A Tree ornament or
snow globe would be awesome. 
I dedicate a table to her. Everything is black and green of course 


I don't mind glitter

I have Pinterest boards of all of my themes
If you see any of these things and would like to send me a link that would be much appreciated as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

themes for the next 3 years  this is first time I have ever planed this far ahead LOL 

2016 I will be doing a haunted graveyard 

I will be working on making stones and fencing for this year. 

be doing a day of the dead area in my graveyard going to need lots of 
fake flowers for this area. 
or any day of the dead items

2018I will be doing the haunted mansion dinner party 
*items that look like they go in a haunted mansion 
*from bust 
* photo frames 
*gothic Victorian items
*Disney mansion looking items 
* chandlers or items to make them  



2017 Mad hatter tea party. 

*hats need lots off all different kinds of hats
*tea cups plan on having all different ones
*lots of tea pots. 
* platers
*mushrooms
* lots and lots of tea cups 

also doing a tiki 50th anniversary party for my mom and dad 
so if you have tiki items you would like to get rid of send my way love to have them 

* huge NBC fan 
*Gothic Victorian items 

I also collect Avon Cape cod red glass any of the pieces i love it all if you find plates a huge plus  [/SIZE]

Dislike
bloody,
gore
clowns
zombie
baby’s
body parts
dolls
cute Halloween stuff


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

If you have it, I'd be happy to get:

ROBES - light weight, Like they give out at the Playboy Mansion at parties. 
KEYS Size of house or car keys.
Airblow Inflatables! ANY for outdoors that work. 
Plastic/rubber brains - Like Dollar Store sold a few years ago
(http://www.pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/wish-list/ ) my (wish list on pinterest)
Different color sheer panels - gold, blue, red, yellow, turquoise, purple etc.
neon/lime green king size flat sheet (want to make into bed spread to match pillow cases)
cigar boxes - cardboard, wood, metal
Ground breakers for my graveyard - arms, legs, skulls
Boas - Black, White or Red
black top hats to fit small (garland) skeletons
black top hats to fit small skulls (like the skulls Walgreens has sold in bags for the last few years) they're about 2" tall


2016 - We'll be celebrating our 25th Anniversary with our Halloween Bash so....
skulls & skeletons done up as brides & grooms - Have silver mesh to go around my front door & want to do bride & groom skulls & skeleton "ornaments" to hang from it.
Skeleton bride & groom figurines - 
silver - plates, napkins, table cloths, fabric
25th anniversary stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great looking list so far.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

How exactly does this work?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> How exactly does this work?


You befriend "Payitforwardsurprise" and add a list of items that you are looking for to this thread. Others will do the same. If you have an item that you don't need anymore and want to give away, you look through the lists on this thread to see if anyone needs your item. Then, you message Payitforwardsurprise and ask them for that person's address. You get the address and then you can send your unwanted item to that person as a surprise. This is not an exchange, just a nice little thing to get rid of unwanted items and help someone out who may need them. Others may have an item they don't want anymore that is on your list, and they will send it to you. Some people may find an item in a store or thrift for an amazing deal that they happen to know someone here was looking for, and will buy the item and send it to them just because, also. It's all about "paying it forward"...doing something nice for another, just because!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you explained it perfectly, witchyKitty, Shortly I will be going through some totes in the basement, I need to down size seeing as I don't go to the campground haunts any more, I know i have items that folks can use, I would rather some one who I know would be happy with it and get good use out of it have it, rather than donate it to good will or something,,,,


BTW, we need more folks up dating here! even if you just copy and paste, come on all!! we have a LOT more signed up for PFS!


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

"One of those old bags like a doctor use to carry not sure the name of them"

They are called just that..a Doctors bag


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MAIN NEEDS:

*I am REALLY in need of more outdoor decorations and lighting! (See my albums to see my graveyard to see if there is anything you could send for it to match...I also have a large back yard that I can put decor) Must be weather/wind/rain/snow proof.
*Halloween kitchen/baking items
*Witchy/magical decor for my new veggie/herb/pumpkin patch garden. 
*Looking for, at least, four Halloween, XS (mini/toy dog breed...small enough for a cat to wear) pet neck bandanas...my kitties wear them for Halloween, and mine wore out. I haven't been able to find new ones. (Not the over the collar ones, just regular tie ones.)
*Funkins (or any fake, carvable type pumpkin like those): any size or shape, orange or white. I plan on turning my back garden into a Halloween decorated pumpkin patch, so I need many fake pumpkins, lol. (I have some tall orange ones, now, so some round or short ones would be great.) Anything that would work for that theme.
*Orange and/or purple LED string lights.
*Halloween subway art word signs like seen at Gordmans, At Home, ect...or handmade! Something like these: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/35325178300760780/ or https://www.pinterest.com/pin/500744052296788541/

GENERAL LIKES:
*Witches (not super ugly, evil ones, though)
*Cats
*Owls
*Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns
*Anything Autumn, Fall, Harvest inspired, especially natural things like pumpkins, apples, grapevine, berries, acorns, hay bales, burlap, corn, spooky trees, fall leaves, ect.
*Crows/Ravens
*Ghosts
*Skeletons/Skulls
*Bats
*Spiders (I'd like some posable, black fuzzy spiders for indoors)
*Vintage Halloween...especially with witch, cat or owl prints!
*Scented wax cubes/tarts (NOT the kinds in the air freshener aisle like Glade or Febreeze...I don't care for air freshener smell.) Autumn scents like pumpkin, apples, caramels, leaves, campfire/marshmallow, harvest, spice, vanilla, cranberry, ect.
*Candles in above Autumn scents...must be jar candles or tea lights. I worry my 4 kitties will knock over votives, tapers or pillars. 
*Graveyard items-Realistic, spooky/creepy is better...not gory/zombie, though.
*Lanterns (LED, if light included)
*Mercury Glass Halloween items like pumpkins, skulls and owls in oranges, greens, browns, black or silvers. I LOVE that stuff!
*Folklore/ghost story type stuff like "The Headless Horseman" (Love HH!!)
*Books related to Halloween info and traditions, ghost stories, ect. 
*Scarecrows: spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones.
*Halloween socks...fuzzy, regular crew, or knee high
*I also collect Skelanimals. Kit the Cat is my fave, and then Oliver the Owl and Diego the Bat...but I love the rest of them, too!
*Cute is okay if it's something you think I will really like, just not overly cute or too much of it. (...though cute owls and kitties are always acceptable!)
*Painted wooden crafty items and other assorted crafty items/props you all make so well!
*I know some of you like to send treats and Halloween toys for our pets, which is cool with us! We have four kitties! 
*We have no (human) children...it's just my husband and I...and my mom, who is staying with us.


DISLIKES & DON'T NEEDS:
Clowns/dolls
Zombies
Gore/gross stuff
Bugs (except Spiders...spiders are awesome!)
Satanic things
Aliens
*I'm a vegetarian, so no dead animals or animal parts, including real leather, real bone, ect. please!!*
Not a fan of decorating with movie characters...such as Freddie, Jason, Saw, ect.
Don't need Pirate
Don't need Scientist
Don't need blow molds
No glitter, unless it's firmly sealed and can't fall off.
Potion Bottles...I have sooo many of them. (Unless you find a super cool one you think I NEED to have, lol.)

**I have a Pinterest board link in my signature with several Halloween and Witchy boards.**


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> You befriend "Payitforwardsurprise" and add a list of items that you are looking for to this thread. Others will do the same. If you have an item that you don't need anymore and want to give away, you look through the lists on this thread to see if anyone needs your item. Then, you message Payitforwardsurprise and ask them for that person's address. You get the address and then you can send your unwanted item to that person as a surprise. This is not an exchange, just a nice little thing to get rid of unwanted items and help someone out who may need them. Others may have an item they don't want anymore that is on your list, and they will send it to you. Some people may find an item in a store or thrift for an amazing deal that they happen to know someone here was looking for, and will buy the item and send it to them just because, also. It's all about "paying it forward"...doing something nice for another, just because!


THANK YOU so much for explaining this to me! I truly had no clue how this works.

What a fantastic idea!!! I love this!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

THEME:

Working theme for GobblerHollow's Haunt 2015: Carnival of Freaks


LIKES:
~ Things oriented to carnival theme, side show items
~ Cool fabric remnants, trimming, etc - could be used in costuming work
~ Extra craft paints, all colors. (Will be needed for painting various signs)
~ Anything Witch/Witchcraft oriented. There HAS to be a witch involved in a Haunt, no matter the theme. Perhaps more Swamp-Witchy / Hoodoo this time around.
~ Items to be used for a Halloween Tree (R. Bradbury style) - Really want to do that this year.


DISLIKES:
~ I'm not into super bloody / gory. Just not my deal. 
~ Otherwise, I'm pretty open, working around things I posted above.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> THANK YOU so much for explaining this to me! I truly had no clue how this works.
> 
> What a fantastic idea!!! I love this!!!


You're welcome!! Don't forget to friend request payitforwardsurprise and give them your real name and address! 

***Oh, and for those just signing up...make sure if you have additions for your list, to add it to your original posted list by editing it, rather than making new posts. It's easier to find everyone's needs if they are all in one place and it also keeps this thread shorter and easier to sort through! I, myself, forgot something I wanted to add to my list, so I just edited it and added it on.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

This sounds like fun - & the way I hit thrift stores, garage sales, & such, I'm bound to come across something! I'll post my list on Thursday (my next day off).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump to the top


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree Bethene. I'd much rather have someone here have my things then have them stored in boxes not getting used. And it makes you feel great helping out someone else  I'll have stuff soon also. I have unpacked boxes from our move.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Another good point to make....read through these lists every so often, it helps you keep things fresh in your mind when you're out looking. Sometimes your friends have things to give away that someone on here could use.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I want to have a section of the graveyard for famous witches, wizards, tellers, etc. I have a stone for the Wicked Witch of the West that is pretty cool and has her hat on top of it. Would love a stone for some other famous witches, wizards, tellers, etc. or just general wizards, witches, tellers.

Spell books or wands, or potion books for a witch or wizard or VOODOO would be great. I hope to use a lot of bookshelves and need props for them.

Someone asked me why I always do witches---I just love them. I am really farming out most of my other stuff to my daughter and friends. Who knows I may be sending some of it in some of the Secret Reapers. 

Maybe a scyring mirror or a great wizard's larger size wand or staff . Like Gandalf, Dumbledore or Merlin. If anyone has done the Harry Potter theme and has things left over they would be great. I WOULD LOVE to have a SORTING HAT or even Mrs. McG's tall hat. Or most anyting HP. I am thinking about that theme for maybe next year.

I will always need spiders, toads, owls, etc. though. They are a witches right hand. Right? Would love a big white owl. 

I'm doing the theme Conjurers Consortium this year. I love witches and wizards and have expanded this year to include the wizards and all conjurers. I have tons of witch stuff, but could use more for the wizards and other conjurers. 

What would make my little heart go pitter patter would be things to expand for VOODOO or witch doctors. I would love to expand the conjurers to all kinds. The first big reaper is just ending, but already I have seen so many wonderful things that are on the voodoo theme and I am wanting to go and scoop all of this wonderful stuff up. So, if you are creative and can do something along those lines I would LOVE it. 

I have almost 20 full size witches, and about that many total of fortune tellers, wizards and sorcerers of various types.


Woud love some more Runes or bones to throw or other mojo type things to decorate with. Also staffs or signs to fit that theme. Especially if I can put them on stands of some kind since this will be in the yard. Skulls and skull or bone necklaces or hats for a voodoo guy.


I love thrift store, repurposed, new and things that are just off the wall. I just love the hunt for things as much as the receiving and decorating. You send it and I will love it---PROMISE


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya more list


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump to the top for more to see and join in


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Once you have received a gift I have started the picture thread. Post pics of your things Recieved. Having a separate thread helps us keep this thread mainly lists so you don't have to look through so many posts to find a list. I always love the picture thread. Seeing everyone's gifts and kindness makes my day!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok going to see what goodies i can get out


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

When we started this thread way back when it was just where you could send something along to someone just for niceness. We really didn't list thing or anything. People just read about something that they had that they thought was great for someone else and sent it on. I have to say that I am so pleased with this thread and how it has moved forward. Remember if you read about someone and realize that you have an item that would be something that they could use, you could always see if a mod could get their address for you to send in on to them. I think that some people are hesitant to sign up for this thinking that they have to send something on immediately. I know that last year I was having a rough time and did not get much sent out. I hope to do better this year as I find needs and items. I also have several that have been packaged up and just need to get on the way. Remember this one is about sharing the love of Halloween and items without your having to send back something!!!!

I still have the wonderful gift that I got from spookilicious mama that one of the very FIRST Pay it Forwards sent!!!! I look at it daily and still treasure it and the fond memories and friendships of the Halloween Forum!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Heres my list

Likes

This years theme is Disney Villains/Nightmare before Christmas

Stuffed Dalmations (that I can put in a cage)
Voodoo Items
Shrunken heads
moss
Shells for my Ursala room
Burlap (can be old and used like old gunny sacks)
fake roses
snakes
bugs
Spell books
potion bottles
Fake apples
skulls 
Bones
Any Halloween Kitchen items (I like spooky better then cutsey)


I will add stuff as I think of it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool glad you joined us dee


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there Are many signed up that have not updated!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a lab coat, has a glued on name tag that says Danielle. Never tried to get it off. if it doesn't peel off, it probably could be painted over with white acrylic paint, is that something some one is interested on ? I am not sure but I might also have a short sleeved one,will have to look!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all, I can’t wait to check out everyone’s lists!

I plan on doing a Cabin in the Woods party in 2016. Yeah, I’m already working and planning. I usually do homages to movies. These are going to be Evil Dead, Friday the 13th, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Sleepaway Camp and Cabin in the Woods. Also the house will have a general campground feel with mess hall, camping/tent, boat scene where Jason comes out of the water and our basement will look like the Evil Dead cabin. 

I will love anything related to this theme! Here's my idea board: http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/my-halloween-to-do-list/

Likes
Cabin in the Woods - I want to turn our living room into the basement scene from Cabin in the Woods where everyone is picking up items that represent different monsters that might attack them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRHt07F3gBo 
Looking for:
Conch shell
Hellraiser box
1970s style ballerina music box
And if someone is feeling crafty, the Diary of Anna Patience Buckner, 1903 http://thecabininthewoods.wikia.com/wiki/Patience_Buckner 

Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Stuff that looks like this:
Creepy lamp with face http://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955208543603/ 
Creepy frame with face http://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955208543598/
Any body parts that look like they’ve been cooked/BBQ
Skeletal mobile, creepy stuff to hang

Evil Dead
Tape recorder like from the movie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEqsmruTWWE
Necronomicon face book
Anything you can think of from the movie. I have a whole basement to fill!

Friday the 13th
Camp Crystal Lake sign like this http://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955208513476/ 

More stuff
Taxidermy
Movie posters of any of the above 
Spiders, snakes, scary critters
Fake arrows – I want to make a bullseye with a dummy all shot up
Mice caught in mousetraps
Fake bear traps
Outfit for Jason/Leatherface
Leatherface mask
chainsaw
Weird or creepy artwork for walls
Skeletons, torsos okay too
Sleepaway camp DVD
Camp Arawak sign (the name of the camp in Sleepaway Camp)
burlap
Fur skins or stuff that looks like it
Ugly curtains or blankets that I can use on walls or the floor – as many as I can get
Any kind of signage seen in a campground, if they are macabre, all the better
Any kind of bodies – dead campers
Lighting of any kind
Blue plastic tablecloths – I want to put on the ground to make a water scene

Dislikes
Nothing cutesy


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

bethene said:


> I have a lab coat, has a glued on name tag that says Danielle. Never tried to get it off. if it doesn't peel off, it probably could be painted over with white acrylic paint, is that something some one is interested on ? I am not sure but I might also have a short sleeved one,will have to look!


i have a friend who is not on the forum that could make use of both of those.. she does a clown chop shop and influenced by mad scientists ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great! I will try to look for the other one,and hopefully next pay day will send them out!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

BTW,always wicked ,make sure to post a new likes list for this year's payitforward!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

good day everyone,

edited 12/6/15
theme for 2016- creepy pumpkin patch and charlie brown 

LIKES
orange LED bulbs
orange string lights( need tons of these)
green LED bulbs
blue LED bulbs
anything that will go with a creepy pumpkin patch or charlie brown
fake corn on cob for decorating 
vines to use in the pumpkin patch.
purple string lights



this is at least a start..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know there are a lot of folks who have not updated their lists for 2015!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this can't be on page three!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so glad you bumped this i need to get some goodies out


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

need more folks to post here!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

*Likes
*

- JACK SKELLINGTON stuff
- Nightmare Before Christmas handmade items.
- Anything handmade that would be considered special
- Large Size posable Skeleton
- Holiday Bone skull or bone skull wreath
- Carved foam Jack Skellington or Nightmare before Christmas scene pumpkin - Wife REALLY wants one of these! This would be top on our list.
- Uncarved funkins or larger realistic craft pumpkins.
- Sam from Trick 'R Treat. Handmade or crocheted, or things with his photo on them.
- Paper mache handmade pumpkin, skulls, etc.
- Voodoo dolls ( handmade or store bought)
- Pumpkinrot inspired pumpkins. We LOVE Pumpkinrot's stuff. Huge fans.
- Scarecrows
- Vintage paper mache painted Halloween pumpkins
- NBC handmade pillow
-NBC Quilt or blanket
- NBC scene painted faux pumpkin
- Vinyl Jack Wall decal ( made with a Cricut would be awesome)
- NBC duck toy - handmade
- Creepy large skulls
- Edgar Allan Poe's skull with raven on top.
-Witch hats
- paper mache witch hats
-handmade witch hands
-realistic severed heads for cauldron
-skeleton cat or dog
-RARE nightmare before Christmas items
-LED tealights
-witch wigs, black or gray
-large cauldron
-ground breakers that will work with Salem theme.
-Lights that will work outside, green, blue, orange
-wood , metal or handmade witch signs
-fog machine
-old hanging lanterns
-old witch ground breaker
-Freddy Krueger glove & hat
-Jason Vorhees mask
-Graveyard decor
-handmade burning ember light for under cauldron
- perch made for my 15 inch bat to hang on


Pinterest link- http://www.pinterest.com/rbhalloween/



*Dislikes/ Do not need*

- Medieval items
- Spiders
- Clowns
- Owls
- Aliens
- Zombie babies
- Devil items
- Demonic items
- Blow mold items
- Glitter items
- Frilly
- Bugs
- Pirates
- Satanic
- Vampire
- Twilight
- Sci fi
- Mad scientist
- No candy (diabetic)
- No Dollar tree items, unless it's black creepy cloth ( Niece manages one and we have loads of items from there. )
- Jewelry
- kitchen items
- toxic
- We have the full collection of the Nightmare Before Christmas items from Walgreens. We don't need anything from there.
-music
-gargoyles
-kitchen items
-food
-Valentines
-day of the dead skulls


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

*PLEASE IGNORE THE PHOTOS IN THIS POST, I CAN'T DELETE THEM.

Those were items that I was looking to buy, if folks had any for sale. I am still looking to buy the thunder and lighting box, and talking urn. *


*Likes:*
Anything that looks vintage or antique. It can be Halloween decorations, or ordinary home decor that looks like it belongs in a haunted house. I have all of the current Dollar Tree changing portraits.

Small blow-mold Halloween lamps, even if they don't have cords, or have color imperfections. I have a photo album on my profile, that has photos of the ones that I have. I keep it updated. 

Working battery operated flying bats

Partial or whole DJ light "gels" (except green or purple, have those colors of lights already)

A realistic old looking bell 3 inches or taller, and any width; doesn't have to ring, but needs a loop on the top for hanging. (not looking for Liberty bell style)
*
Dislikes:*

Gore of any kind
items related to dead children
items depicting cute ToT children
dead animals
licensed characters
clowns
aliens
toxic waste
mad scientists
most insects


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry...I'm late to the party...what is Payitforward? Is it like Secret Reaper, or is it where you just send your no longer used stuff to someone else? It sounds intriguing.....but I'd like clarifcation. Can anyone clue me in?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

It's more like the latter. If you have something that you no longer use, but someone else says that they can, then you can send it along. Or, if you happen to find what they're looking for at a thrift sale, etc., and don't mind passing it along to them, that works, too. Then hopefully someone else will have something that you need too, to pass along to you!

I haven't been very good at finding things for other people yet!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin here is best disruption 


WitchyKitty said:


> You befriend
> "Payitforwardsurprise" and add a list of items that you are looking for to this thread. Others will do the same. If you have an item that you don't need anymore and want to give away, you look through the lists on this thread to see if anyone needs your item. Then, you message Payitforwardsurprise and ask them for that person's address. You get the address and then you can send your unwanted item to that person as a surprise. This is not an exchange, just a nice little thing to get rid of unwanted items and help someone out who may need them. Others may have an item they don't want anymore that is on your list, and they will send it to you. Some people may find an item in a store or thrift for an amazing deal that they happen to know someone here was looking for, and will buy the item and send it to them just because, also. It's all about "paying it forward"...doing something nice for another, just because!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

So glad to see this starting up again for 2015, Hope to find some good stuff to send.
I decorate inside and out, we have a big Halloween Party & Game ever year .This year’s game & theme, Carnevil ,Haunted Freak Show /Circus. We tried this theme once before in 2012 but the weather did not cooperate so going to try again. Related items are welcome. We also do a haunted barn, so all props are welcome, love gore, zombies, and yes zombie babies, evil dolls redone by you crafty reapers ( no Barbie size please). 

I do have pinterest page http://pinterest.com/jessiesawinner/boards/

Likes: I will not be disappointed with anything

Love Love Love Carnival & Freak/Oddities 
Skulls
Cemetery stuff
Tombstones
Grim Reapers
Traditional Halloween
Rats
Mice
Owls
Ravens and crows
Cats
LED candles
Candle sticks and candelabras
Classic movie creatures
Outdoor decoration
Light up decoration
Spell books
Potion Jars
Coffins 
Unique jars/bottles
Glowing stuff
Witch stuff 
Evil dolls/toys
Creepy Pictures
Vintage looking stuff
Lanterns
Anything creepy or unusual
I’m fascinated with creepy abandoned amusement parks
Candles (pumpkin spice)

Dislikes: 

Cutesy 
Aliens 
Stuffed animal 
Not into the glittery stuff
Cartoony type stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got a few things going out today waiting on some address from pay it forward


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a few more little things sent out today


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in!

I do a walkthrough haunt every year with a foyer, cemetery, cornfield, dungeon, swamp, Egyptian tomb and witch's shack. I'm always looking for items to fit these scenes. Thank you, Winter Reaper!

With the "haunted estate" theme, I've been thinking of the Egyptian and jungle portions more as part of the estate owner's crazy collections, so I'd love more antiquities, treasures, statues, etc. to build this part up.

Here is a link to pics of last year's haunt: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140536-my-haunted-estate-2014-a.html

My Pinterest Halloween board: https://www.pinterest.com/jabrizz42/halloween-ideas-i-love/

Likes:
Creepy Cloth and Fish Netting
Egyptian treasures
Pirate treasures
Swamp items (fake greenery, jute netting, voodoo items, shrunken heads, shack/bayou items)
Gargoyles and garden statues
Tiki gods, realistic tiki masks or statues
Interesting witch shack items
Antiques or old items for details
Old, creepy framed photos
Flameless candles, LED or battery operated
Old cages or birdcages
Strobe lights or colored spotlights
Chains, tools, hooks
Apothecary jars and cloches
Hanging witch jars
Cemetery fencing
Unique tombstones, primitive wood cross tombstones
Funkins and realistic pumpkins
I'd love a ton of the Dollar Tree carving pumpkins so I can start turning my front yard tree into a Halloween Tree a la the Ray Bradbury novel.
Haunted Mansion items
Trick R Treat/Sam items
Candelabras
Potion Bottles
Disney Christmas ornaments - my Christmas tree is almost all Disney so I'd love any Disney ornaments, including villains and Haunted Mansion related.
Green, purple or red string lights
Witch hands (like the ones that hook onto a wall and reach out)
Hanging or lifesize props
Antique, thrift and handmade as well as store-bought are amazing and perfectly welcome!

Dislikes:
Blowmolds and Inflatables
Indoor décor, paper cut-outs, etc.
Cutesy or country items
Glitter
Food and candy
Party items like dishes, trays, etc.
Real wax candles
Music and Movies
Toxic waste/zombie outbreak/apocalypse items
Things that feature black cats (I'm sensitive to that, haha) or cat skeletons or any dead/tortured animals.

Stores I don't have near me, so I'd probably love things from them:
Christmas Tree Shoppe
99 Cent Only
Five Below
CVS (I visited one out of state this past year to get the teeth under glass)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

please renew your lists from other years


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving this a bump


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Waiting for address, woot woot


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This needs to be up front and not on page 3.

If you haven't participated come and join the fun. There are no deadlines or obligations. This is our way to pay it forward to others with items that we no longer use or need. The idea is to send something you have (or find when out thrift shopping if you want) on to someone else. To make this simple we ask you to post items that you like or need or just your general list like you use for the Secret Reapers if you participate. That way others will know what everyone needs or could use. 

To make it easy to send items to you, please send a PM to Pay It Forward Surprise (that may not have spaces--it should guide you when you PM) your name and address. By doing this, you are okaying the moderators to give your address info to members who request it for PIF gifts. When you receive a Pay if Forward gift, please look up the  [URL="http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140663-pay-forward-2015-things-received-pics.html"]Pay It Forward 2015 Things Received Pics thread and post a picture so we can share your excitement.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Great list for 2015! I'm starting to open tubs and clean house. This year will be my third project leftovers post.
I'll be sure to read though this list before I post. Sometimes I have an item but the shipping is high. Let's see what happens in 2015!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Was able to get something out today before another snowstorm this weekend!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Address, address, someone send me an address...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving this a bump


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> Likes:
> 
> plastic rivet-jointed "flat" skeletons in white or off white (the type that you'd hang on a wall or door)
> 
> ...



Lair Mistress, I saw this ad for the lightning box, and thought of you. It's still active,

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/city-of-toronto/new-lighting-fx-box-for-flickering-halloween-light-show/1040629200?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got a little something sent out today. More to go out soon


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

This is a awesome idea!

Really im looking for anything witchy. 
I collect potion bottles and spell books.
I love Hocus Pocus.
I collect busts.
I love anything with bats on it.


Iam having a witch party May 9th with some of my family members so im looking for any kind or party supplies!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok need to look over the list and I updated mine


----------



## unclemoe (Mar 10, 2015)

Likes:
Retro Horror & Sci Fi
homemade props and costumes- i.e. creativity

Dislikes:
Spiders with two eyes (spiders have eight eyes, that's what makes 'em cool)


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

this year I'm really looking for vampire stuff...would really love some Tanz der Vampire pictures (my printer doesn't work) also looking for the play not the movie ...maybe even some homemade throw pillows or other homemade things with Tanz pics...posters from Tanz...etc. you can look on my pinterest for picture ideas https://www.pinterest.com/wikkidpunkin/tanz-der-vampire/  Anything to do with the moon, bats, gargoyles and other "creatures of the night" ...old world maps and or globes. apothecary, curiosities, oddities...vampire-like jewelry. traveling professor stuff like collection bottles and something to carry them in...an old doctor style bag. cemetery things. here is a wish list for this year https://www.pinterest.com/wikkidpunkin/halloween-wish-list-2015/

I've made up my mind for next year I want to do haunted theatre and it doesn't hurt to start early collection...so if anyone just happens to find some theatre themed items like things with the tragedy and comedy masks, memorabilia from theatre productions including posters, masks, old creepy looking puppets. That would also include things from other countries too. ....basically anything that has to do with theatre from any country and any era (way back when to now)....and even fabrics or something that could be used like props, costume, etc.  Tanz der Vampire (of course), Phantom of the Opera, Macbeth, Dracula, any other "creepy" "gothic" shows, etc. includes magic shows and carnival stage shows..books about acting, prop making, scripts, or costume making. music books or sheet music for the orchestra..,small orchestra instruments like violin, flutes (any kind), etc. a little beat up is ok. its just going to be a prop. any costume pieces, jewelry pieces, make up and prosthetics you don't need anymore for the costume rack/trunk makeup table and fabric pieces and unique or vintage sewing stuff for the costume maker. wigs, mannequin heads, etc.pictures of theatres still working or abandoned. for now i'm just thinking stage theatres not movies. 

pinterest wish list for next year: https://www.pinterest.com/wikkidpunkin/hallowen-wish-list-2016/

other misc things I can use for both these themes:

Halloween bubble lights 
witches/pagan and related items
vampires and related items
life-sized
gothic
pumpkins/jack-o-lanterns
ghosts
haunted asylum
pictures/posters
water globes/snow globes
voodoo and related things
coffins
household items/decor (kitchen, bed, bath, etc)
tea sets (Halloween or gothic look)
tombstones
ancient cultures esp. china or japan
crystals
candles
owls
ravens
crows
scarecrows
window or mirror decals
creepy music
old or odd keys
cages
old books 
lanterns
string lights
masquerade
lab 
unusual crosses
skeletons/bones
urns/pots/etc
unusual creepy items
weird/oddities/curiosities
nail polish/lipstick/eye shadow
thriftstore finds
gargoyles
cemetery items
gravestone rubbings
dragons
reapers
recipes
Phantom of the Opera
indoor items
roses/flowers/wreaths
medieval 
labels
wood carvings/burnings/cutouts
jewelry
jewelry pieces (not just beads or charms but also bottle caps, filigree pieces, cameos, etc.-pieces create things)
top hats
wands
statues/busts
old cases/boxes/trunks etc
Halloween/gothic fabrics
bookends
bookmarks
mice
lightup
music boxes or anything that plays creepy music
abandoned places pictures
creepy pictures
horror literature greats
vases 
silhouettes
day of dead
creepy animals
altered
mad scientist
candy pails/bowls/etc to use like popcorn buckets
old military stuff
demons
exorcist
Celtic
old toys 
games

dislikes: too much gore, bugs, werewolves


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

updated again and move to the top so others can join


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I Need to look over the list


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I updated my post for what I am doing this year, but I would say I wouldn't know what to do with a vampire kill kit...after all what "sane" vampire would need one of those in their castles


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is an excellent point Si-cotik. I never thought of it that way. It is kind of weird.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There are plenty of vampires who are also vampire hunters!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

well that's true WitchyKitty.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess it just depends on what type of vampire you happen to be!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Guess I could always use one as a "museum" piece...Cause I thought of using a stake saying something like "the stake that killed (enter name of vampire)" and a heart with the name of the person who wielded that stake, you know, like my vampire took revenge for the loss of a relative/friend....lol kinda weird I guess though


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Waiting for a couple addresses but planning on sending 4 pif out this week


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I sent 3 last week. Should be there this week.  I have three more to send next week!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok two in mail now just have to wait till I get the other addresses  
I think I will also look over my list and updated.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

You guys always have such great ideas!! I love to look at your albums pics for inspiration too... Anyway, I've got (at most) three high unholy holidays left in Cheverly before I move to way-Southern Ohio and will have zero TOTers. So, the themes for the remaining years are blacklight pirates (2015); our tenth wedding anniversary - so lots of dressed up skels(2016) and finally; a blow-out Cheverly Hillbillies (2017). 

The only things I need for this year are UV reactive paints and lots of foam to carve into a background for the mermaid scene.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> You guys always have such great ideas!! I love to look at your albums pics for inspiration too... Anyway, I've got (at most) three high unholy holidays left in Cheverly before I move to way-Southern Ohio and will have zero TOTers. So, the themes for the remaining years are blacklight pirates (2015); our tenth wedding anniversary - so lots of dressed up skels(2016) and finally; a blow-out Cheverly Hillbillies (2017).
> 
> The only things I need for this year are UV reactive paints and lots of foam to carve into a background for the mermaid scene.


You can do so much with the 2" White bead foam boards (8X4 sheets) & gluing 3/4 or 1/2" insulation foam (4x8 sheets) to it and using a dremel to carve out your scenery on. Just a thought. And now that you've put that in my head, I need to look into it for the lifesize fiji mermaid I want to make. 

BTW we'll be celebrating our 25th in 2016 with our Annual Halloween Bash too. Look forward to seeing what you do.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Bethany said:


> You can do so much with the 2" White bead foam boards (8X4 sheets) & gluing 3/4 or 1/2" insulation foam (4x8 sheets) to it and using a dremel to carve out your scenery on. Just a thought. And now that you've put that in my head, I need to look into it for the lifesize fiji mermaid I want to make.
> 
> BTW we'll be celebrating our 25th in 2016 with our Annual Halloween Bash too. Look forward to seeing what you do.


Bethany, I can't wait! I'm going to start hoarding packing material. I've got a bunch of that lying around from props, so might as well break it out and then re-pack the props with bubble wrap. I'm thinking something like this:

















I can play with the Dremel and the hot wire foam cutter and then break out the Great Stuff. Then, I want to paint it with UV reactive paints and fire up the black lights!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Don't forget those that join you have send your address to pay it forward in a pm and also friend them .


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

cant remember if I sent my address or not


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is my list

I am new to having my own place to decorate but not to haunting. My mom is printersdevil and it is hard to imagine people not decorating for Halloween or doing it all year.

I had my first party last year and used any and all decor that I could. I received some great things in my first Secret Reapers from kloey and scareme.

This year we are still having a party but are also going to do a walk thru coming thru our basement area. There is an outside door and steps leading down so it is perfect. It will be a butcher shop with a mad butcher and crew.

So any body parts would be great

Props to go with that (yuck--not my idea)

Cemetery items so we can get one started---gravestones, bones, signs, etc.

Love JOL with the electric lights in them

Witches

Ghosts

Scarecrows

Spiders

Lights 

Creepy music

Just about anything can be used.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great list cool more list to look over


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Bumping to first page! (and scouring lists!)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Just updating my list for this year.

Picture frames of any size and shape. The more elaborate the better. I will probably spray them black.

creepy, macabre, altered photos for frames above

lenticulars (I have all the ones from dollar tree)

Cages for use in the witches lair to hold crows, bats, etc

More spell books

tombstones

any type of serve ware, cocktail napkins, kitchen towels, etc. any holiday.

Indoor decor (glitter bombs welcome)

throw pillows

now that I have seen LadyGoats reaper gift to Paint it Black, I want shrunken heads and a voodoo staff.

Oooo, and ornaments for a Halloween tree I don't have yet.

*****Prop hands for my grave digger. One in the pose to be holding a lantern. The other one maybe looking like it would be holding a shovel.****This would be tops on my list of wanted items!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Moving this to the top...checking some lists.
I also added a couple things to my own list.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I mentioned this in the mini reaper list of likes and dislikes but I guess it fits here too 

I just added a Halloween wish list to my pinterest boards https://www.pinterest.com/wikkidpunkin/halloween-wish-list/ so there should be some ideas in there...I've hinted some ideas on some of the pins...if you find something similar for a much cheaper price...or just happen to be good at crafts 
But then some things don't seem to be all that hard to make...I just don't have a printer 
Anyway, I will add as I find other pins. Of course you're welcome to look at my other boards to get an idea what interests me.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So signed up but I am going to limit my list. We are in the midst of house hunting so not sure what we are going to be able to do this year. I do know I am going to a heavily raven oriented (surprise there!) as in not only creating a Raven Lord Raven queen type set up but within the graveyard so:

Raven and crow related
old type stones and cemetery oriented items 
Scarecrows 
Pumpkins.

I will add more as I get settled, I am more interested in being part of this as while I go through things trying to get ready for moving I will want to send things out. Got a great piece now, just waiting for it to be on someone's list!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So signed up but I am going to limit my list. We are in the midst of house hunting so not sure what we are going to be able to do this year. I do know I am going to a heavily raven oriented (surprise there!) as in not only creating a Raven Lord Raven queen type set up but within the graveyard so:
> 
> Raven and crow related
> old type stones and cemetery oriented items
> ...


whoot sweet and congrads this is my first year haunting my new house


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So is there another list somewhere? I have some good stuff to send but am not seeing someone have it on their likes


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure whatever it is you have to send anyone would love to receive...Its not always easy to make these lists and think of every single thing you might use or want


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So is there another list somewhere? I have some good stuff to send but am not seeing someone have it on their likes


I agree with Si-cotik. We all LOVE Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya I agree I agree I just send stuff sometimes cause I know it will make them smile dose not need on anyone's list it's halloween we love it all lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, found someone for one specific piece, however payitforward's inbox is full and I can't send a request!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, will check it out!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ready to go! I need to get the amount of messages that we can get raised! we only have 200


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> ready to go! I need to get the amount of messages that we can get raised! we only have 200


Thanks! Request on the way


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, found someone for one specific piece, however payitforward's inbox is full and I can't send a request!


I'll just PM you my address


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

need to bump this to the top


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving a bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Want to get a few things sent out this week


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

i like long moonlit walks on the beach and... wait ,oops wrong forum


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

spookydave said:


> i like long moonlit walks on the beach and... wait ,oops wrong forum


lol nice one 

I got a something sent out working on a few others


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

inappropriate, but funny, lol


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jumping on board (and looking for some people I might have something for.)

*LIKES:*
Pumpkins/JOLs(any and all are welcome)
Skeletons
Lights
Scarecrows
Crows
Witches
Cutesy
Glittery
Garland
Candles/candle holders
Clowns
Masks
Ghosts
Zombies
Any small scene setters
Witch hats
Nightmare Before Christmas
Faeries

This year, our theme is Halloweens of Yesteryear, so I'm trying to find anything vintage or retro. So far, I've gotten some items.

*Dislikes:
*Body parts
Bloody/gory (My mom living here has an extremely weak stomach, and I don't want her to get sick.)
Spiders


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, goody, another list to look through!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Hi, everyone! Now that I've collected some more Halloween items, I feel like I can participate in PIF! 

This year, we're moving my mom, also a Halloween enthusiast, next door, and we can't wait to decorate together. 

LIKES:

NBC and other Tim Burton spookiness
Buffy/Angel and vampire related things
Tombstones/graveyard items
JOLs (vintage/handmade/scary/spooky/whimsical)
Spooky ghosts
Witchy things (apothecary/natural science/pagan items/taxidermy/potions/voodoo/spell books/hats, brooms, etc.)
Skeletons and skulls
Black, white, purple, orange, and green
Indoor/Outdoor Lights (lanterns/string lights/spotlights/solar lights, etc.)
Dollar store and thrift finds
Handmade things
Freak show related items 
Burlap, muslin, or other natural looking fabric for pumpkin patch scarecrow(s)
Spiders and spiderwebs, bats, rats, and other creepy crawlies
Supernatural things (including the show "Supernatural")
Animated props
Masks and costumes fitting the above themes to make my own static props
DIY things
Halloween/Horror/Thriller movies and books
Water based face paints

DISLIKES:
Lots of blood and gore (though I won't turn down the occasional severed body part, I prefer organs)
Lots of glitter (a little goes a long way)
Cutesy and Country Craft Mall style (I'm happy with antique/vintage/rustic, though!)
Small scene setters

For more inspiration, you can always look at my Pinterest board: https://www.pinterest.com/likeengland/every-day-is-halloween/


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's my list and I'm going to sort my items so I can send stuff out too. 


*Likes:*

*Pumpkins/jack-o-lanterns of any style and type.

*Any old rubber masks, any style. I want to see if I can stick them in large glass jars to make "specimen jars".

*Apothecary labels and/or jars.

*Pagan or witchcraft items

*Would love some pvc candles

*Love candles, whimsical shaped or regular, in orange, black, red, silver. Really like cat candles if anyone has them they wish to part with.

*I use my wax warmer everyday, any fall or Halloween scents make me happy!

*Any unwanted Halloween cookie sprinkles or cutters

*Baby dolls, like old creepy undressed baby dolls. LOL. Want to hang them from my tree in the yard this year.

*Zombie stuff

*Halloween makeups/face paints

*Love spooky clown stuff

* I would love a mannequin or dress form, the older and more busted up the better!

*Voodoo dolls

*Handmade props and crafts

*Halloween themed craft supplies/scrapbook stuff

*Skeletons, still need a full size one!

*Dislikes*

*Not a big vampire person, lol
*Not into pirate themes


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Working on something for somebody....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Another list to think about!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Just got back in from Seattle an hour ago from being there for a week. The market was great for finding a few treasures. I also did the Spooked in Seattle hauntings tour. Fun stuff! My point is, now that I'm back and settled in, I have a couple things I want to try to get out to folks early this coming week.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I've updated my list for things I can use for my theme next year....I will make a second Halloween wish list on pinterest...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Off to look at more lists.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to mention that if anyone sees or has any Halloween or creepy, NBC, related board or card games I wouldn't mind those at all. I thought it would be good to collect some because my mom and I love playing games so it would give us something to play on Halloween when things quiet down (other holidays are welcome too )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Added to my list Avon cape cod red glass


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Well there has been a change of plans to my party and therefore PIF list. I've gone from Cabin in the Woods to a Monster House, kind of theme. And by monster house, I mean a house that monsters live in, like the Munsters. I imagine if monsters were like us, they would have the same kind of stuff in their house, only macabre. So if you have anything that fits that bill, send it on over. Seems I'm in new territory here, but I've been trying to come up with an inspiration board for this theme: https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/my-halloween-to-do-list/

Macabre home items of any kind
Fake, macabre book covers that a monster would read for relaxation or a child monster
Fake macabre pantry items
Macabre fake food
Dead or evil looking flowers for a flower garden
Scary dollhouse items (I plan to have a child prop playing with a dollhouse)
Creepy pet toys and pet bowls for a skeleton dog and cat


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

updated once more...added more specifics.

Also looking to see who I can send some stuff to


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Altered my list a little bit...plus, moving this to the top.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I need lots of witch hats added to list


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

looking through lists again, plus giving a bump..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Updated and moving to top


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Updated mine as well, and *finally* added a link to my Pinterest Halloween board.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Updated need lots and lots of witch hats .


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Who do I send the info i.e. address etc to? I would like to participate!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Chefjuli, send your name and address to Payitforward Surprise. Yay, more lists to look through!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

updated list and giving this a bump


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't forgotten, promise! My son finally gets his cast off on the 15th. Hopefully for the last time! I've been stuck at home all summer, unable to shop. Hopefully he can go finish summer school, and I can get out again, and get things out to people!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this needs bumped to the top


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

First timer here, just found way here through Pumpkinrot (so thanks) this place is amazing and I am really digging this thread, I already found a few lists that I can send some things out on, yay!!
As for me....Likes-
Skeletons, parts and full size
Pumpkins
Bats
Werewolves
Lanterns
Candles
Vintage
Fabric
Ghosts
NBC
just about anything really, I am kinda easy, except..
Dislikes-
cute and glittery.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

["Come take my hand, I'll show you where the dark lands lie"]First timer here, just found way here through Pumpkinrot (so thanks) this place is amazing and I am really digging this thread, I already found a few lists that I can send some things out on, yay!!
As for me....Likes-
Skeletons, parts and full size
Pumpkins
Bats
Werewolves
Lanterns
Candles
Vintage
Fabric
Ghosts
NBC
just about anything really, I am kinda easy, except..
Dislikes-
cute and glittery.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thought I would bump this for people to find


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump i need to send some things out


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Just sent in my info to sign up!
I will update this post with my list! Just looking through everyone's list to see what I have on hand!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Added to my list Avon cape cod red glass


All pieces, or specific pieces? I see them sometimes at our Goodwill.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> All pieces, or specific pieces? I see them sometimes at our Goodwill.


i love all pieces  
and if find saled or dinner plates a even bigger plus 

they never have them at are goodwill


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

*katoween 2015*

Hey everybody! I am going to put my likes and dislikes first and than below I will list a more detailed list if my theme so you can skip it or read it for more info.
Likes
Cauldrons (I'm always planning a cauldron build or purchase but I never get around to it lol)
Witches I only have one lone witch and she is missing her sisters 
Skeletons or just bones in general
Creepy cloth
Large spiders
Vintage Halloween anything
I love old or classic monster anything ( I have the bride and Frankenstein's monster on my feet.)
Halloween, creepy, etc. Necklaces
Halloween stamps or hole punches
Any outdoor friendly decor ( I'm lacking a bit when it comes to my outdoor display)
I like homemade stuff 
Old fog machines even lower quality ones. I loaned mine out and they never made it back 
Tombstone or grave yard anything
I also collect ornaments and put halloween ornaments on my tree every year
Summit collection figures (skeletons in different outfits and stuff) are out in my house year round. 
Skeletons make their way in to my wardrobe and home decor year round

Dislikes
Honestly I always say glitter and cutesy but I'm starting to tolerate glitter in classy amounts 
I don't really dislike much about our most awesome of holidays

I throw a large party every year. Each room of my house gets converted into a different theme. This year I am going to have a white room where everything is void of color. I'm going to hang my Ross white bride and put up white cloth or sheets. I'm going to light the room with white led candles. I usually make the bathroom a creepy doll room. With a red light and bloody towels and such. The kitchen with have my witch and maybe a cheap prop I picked up at the CVS after Halloween sale. The kitchen is always sadly lacking in the area of lighting. I'll also convert the office in to a black room where everything is dark with a few led candles. I have a modest cemetery and some spider stuff outside.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

This thread has calmed down a bit.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I love this idea! Just sent in my address so here are my lists:

Likes:
Crows. Crows, crows, crows, crows. Lots of crows. All the crows.
Ravens (of course)
Ouija stuff
Nightmare Before Christmas
Gothic style jewelry
Creepy vintage things
Owls
Werewolves
Classic slasher villains (Michael, Jason, Freddy, etc)
Ghosts

Dislikes:
Cute and glittery things, like so many others it seems


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

It does seem that a large number of us are not pro glittery cute things lol


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone need pirate beads ??


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

ok people.. LOL that's a lot of reading. Trust me. I've read it all.

Here are your top twenty items of interest :

1	Bats	6
2	Candles	6
3	Cemetery 5
4	Coffins*	3
5	Creepy Cloth	3
6	crows	3
7	Ghosts	8
8	Graveyard decor	3
9	Haunted Mansion	3
10	Lanterns	6
11	NBC	6
12	Owls	4
13	Potion Bottles	3
14	Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns	6
15	Scarecrows	5
16	Skeletons	6
17	Spell books	4
18	tombstones	6
19	Vintage Halloween	3
20	Witches	5


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is an alphabetized list by item - You will have to either ask me for the cheat sheet or dig back in the thread. But this too is alphabetized for ease of reading the summary list. ( Yea.. I know.. I got that kinda time ) The number after the item represents how many times it was listed for a Member.

1970s style ballerina music box	1
25th anniversary stuff	1
A book on tea leaf reading	1
abandoned places pictures	1
Airblow Inflatables	1
All Halloween	1
altered	1
ancient cultures esp. china or japan	1
Animated props	1
Antique, thrift and handmade as well as store-bought are amazing and perfectly welcome!	1
Antiques or old items for details	1
Any body parts that look like they’ve been cooked/BBQ	1
Apothecary jars and cloches	1
Autumn, Fall, Harvest inspired	1
Avon Cape cod red glass	1
Bats	6
bell - old looking at least 4 inches in height	1
black cat and ghost knick knacks	1
black light reflective paint 1
black tablecloths	1
black top hats to fit small skulls 1
blow molds welcome	1
Blue plastic tablecloths	1
Boas	1
bodies – dead campers	1
body parts	1
Bones	2
bookends	1
bookmarks	2
Brom Bones and Katrina Van Tassel tombstone*	1
bubble fogger	1
Buffy/Angel	1
bugs	1
Burlap	2
Burlap (can be old and used like old gunny sacks)	1
Busts	1
cages	1
Camp Arawak sign 1
campground, if they are macabre, all the better	1
Candelabras	1
Candle sticks and candelabras	1
Candles	6
Candles (pumpkin spice)	1
candy pails/bowls/etc to use like popcorn buckets	1
Carnival & Freak Oddities*	1
carnival theme	1
Cats	2
cauldron - Large	1
Cauldrons	2
Celtic	1
Cemetery 5
Chains, tools, hooks	1
chainsaw	1
cigar boxes	1
classic monster	1
Classic movie creatures	1
Classic slasher villains (Michael, Jason, Freddy, etc)	1
Clowns	1
Coffins*	3
Conch shell	1
craft paints	1
creepy abandoned amusement parks	1
creepy animals	1
Creepy Cloth	3
creepy music	2
Creepy Pictures	2
Creepy vintage things	1
critters, rats, buzzards, frogs, owls, cats, lizards	1
crows	3
Crows/Ravens	2
crystal head vodka bottle	1
crystal head vodka shot glasses	1
crystals	1
Curtain sheer panels	1
Cutesy	1
day of dead	1
decorative witch hat	1
demons	1
Disney Christmas ornaments	1
DJ light gels	1
Doctors bag	1
Dollar store	1
dragons	2
Dried herbs	1
Dummies	1
Edgar Allan Poe	1
Edgar Allan Poe's skull with raven on top	1
Egyptian treasures	1
Evil Dead	1
Evil dolls/toys	1
exorcist	1
Fabric	1
fabric remnants, trimming	1
Faeries	1
Fake apples	1
Fake arrows	1
Fake bear traps	1
fake pumpkins*	1
fake roses	1
favorite colors blue and yellow	1
Flameless candles, LED or battery operated	1
flat sheet neon/lime green king size 1
flat skeletons flat for wall 1
flood lights	1
flying bats - Battery operated	1
fog juice for my foggers	1
fog machine	1
Freak show	1
Freddy Krueger glove & hat	1
Friday the 13th	1
Funkins	1
Funkins and realistic pumpkins	1
Funkins pumpkins	1
Fur skins or stuff that looks like it	1
games	1
gargoyles	1
Gargoyles and garden statues	1
Gargoyles, fairies	1
Garland	1
Ghosts	8
GID paint	1
Glittery	1
Glowing stuff	1
gothic	1
gothic garden items 1
Gothic style jewelry	1
Gothic Victorian items*	1
grass skirts	1
gravestone rubbings	1
Graveyard decor	3
graveyard items	1
Graveyard items-Realistic	1
green glass items	1
grim reaper	1
Grim Reapers	1
grim reapers*	1
Ground breakers for my graveyard	1
ground breakers that will work with Salem theme.	1
Halloween bubble lights*	1
Halloween Kitchen items	1
Halloween kitchen/baking items	1
Halloween lights/lighting	1
Halloween music	1
halloween ornaments	1
Halloween related planters	1
halloween serveware	1
Halloween socks	1
Halloween Tree (R. Bradbury style) Ornaments	1
Halloween/gothic fabrics	1
Halloween/Horror/Thriller movies and books	1
HallowScream Flickering Gargoyle Light	1
handmade burning ember light for under cauldron 1
hands - realistic witch or skelly/grim	1
Hanging or lifesize props	1
Hanging witch jars	1
hats	1
haunted asylum	1
Haunted Mansion	2
Headless Horseman	1
Headless Horseman tombstone	1
Hellraiser box	1
Hocus Pocus/ The Sanderson Sisters	1
Holiday Bone wreath	1
horror literature greats	1
household items/decor (kitchen, bed, bath, etc)	1
indoor items	1
Indoor/Outdoor Lights	1
inflatables	1
ink bottles and cool looking pens	1
Interesting witch shack items	1
Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns	3
Jack o Lanturns	3
JACK SKELLINGTON	1
Jason Vorhees mask	1
jewelry	1
jewelry pieces	1
KEYS	1
Kitchen Witch	1
lab*	1
labels	1
Lanterns	6
Large spiders	1
Leatherface mask	1
LED candles	1
LED tealights	1
life-size props (non-working/broken are acceptable)	1
life-sized	1
Light up decoration	1
Lighting	1
Lighting of any kind	1
Lights	1
Lights*	1
lightup	1
mad scientist	1
marble mortar and pestle	1
Masks	1
masquerade	1
medieval*	1
Mercury Glass Halloween items 1
Mice	2
Mice caught in mousetraps	1
More stuff	1
moss	1
Movie posters of any of the above*	1
music boxes or anything that plays creepy music	1
nail polish/lipstick/eye shadow	1
NBC	6
Necklaces	1
Necronomicon face book	1
Nightmare Before Christmas handmade items.	1
old books*	1
Old cages or birdcages	1
old cases/boxes/trunks etc	1
Old fog machines	1
old hanging lanterns	1
old military stuff	1
old or odd keys	1
old toys*	1
old witch ground breaker	1
Old, creepy framed photos	1
Orange and/or purple LED string lights.	1
Ouija stuff	1
Outdoor decoration	1
outdoor decorations and lighting	1
Outdoor lighting 1
Outfit for Jason/Leatherface	1
Owls	4
perch made for my 15 inch bat to hang on	1
Phantom of the Opera	1
Picture frame	1
pictures/posters	1
Pirate treasures	1
Plastic/rubber brains 1
playing cards fortune-telling	1
Potion Bottles	3
Potion Jars	1
Pumpkinrot inspired pumpkins	1
Pumpkins	2
pvc candles	1
RARE nightmare before Christmas items	1
Rats	1
Ravens	2
Ravens and crows	1
realistic severed heads for cauldron	1
reapers	1
recipes	1
Retro Horror & Sci Fi	1
ROBES 1
roses/flowers/wreaths	1
Sam from Trick 'R Treat	1
Scarecrows	5
Scented wax 1
scrap crimson	1
serveware	1
Severed heads	1
Shells for my Ursala room	1
Shrunken heads	1
shrunken heads and a voodoo staff.	1
silhouettes	1
silver - plates, napkins, table cloths, fabric	1
Skeletal mobile, creepy stuff to hang	1
Skeleton	1
skeleton bones*	1
Skeleton bride & groom figurines -*	1
skeleton cat or dog	1
skeleton parts (skulls, hands, arms, legs, feet,)	1
Skeletons	6
skeletons (full size, dog, bird, cat)	1
Skeletons and skulls	1
Skeletons, torsos okay too	1
skeletons/bones	1
Skeletons/Skulls	1
skull based linens	1
Skulls	1
skulls & skeletons	1
skulls for sticking on bamboo stakes,	1
skulls*	2
Sleepaway camp DVD	1
Sleepy Hollow/Headless Horseman*	1
Smudge sticks	1
snakes	1
Spell books	4
Spiders	1
Spiders 1
spiders and spider victims webs	1
Spiders and spiderwebs	1
Spiders, snakes, scary critters	1
Spirit step pads	1
spooky clown stuff	1
Spooky ghosts	1
spooky Halloween literature	1
spot lights	1
stamps or hole punches	1
statues/busts	1
string lights	1
Strobe lights or colored spotlights	1
Stuffed Dalmations (that I can put in a cage)	1
Summit collection figures	1
Supernatural things	1
Swamp items	1
Taxidermy	1
tea sets (Halloween or gothic look)	1
Texas Chainsaw Massacre	1
thriftstore finds	1
throw pillows	1
Tiki gods, realistic tiki masks or statues	1
tiki items	1
Tombstone	1
tombstones	6
top hats	1
Traditional Halloween	1
Trick R Treat/Sam items	1
Try Me buttons	1
Ugly curtains or blankets that I can use on walls or the floor – as many as I can get	1
Uncarved funkins or larger realistic craft pumpkins.	1
Unique jars/bottles	1
Unique tombstones, primitive wood cross tombstones	1
unusual creepy items	1
unusual crosses	1
urns/pots/etc	1
vampires	1
vampires and related items	1
vases*	1
Vintage	1
Vintage Halloween	3
Vintage looking stuff	1
voodoo and related things	1
Voodoo dolls	2
Voodoo Items	1
voodoo staff	1
wands	1
Water based face paints	1
water globes/snow globes	1
wax warmer scents 1
Weird or creepy artwork for walls	1
weird/oddities/curiosities	1
werewolfs	1
Werewolves	2
white owl or a brown one.*	1
Wicked Witch of the West	1
window or mirror decals	1
Witch	1
witch 1
Witch / Witchcraft	1
witch art work	1
Witch hands (like the ones that hook onto a wall and reach out)	1
Witch hats	2
Witch hats any size	1
Witch stuff*	1
witch wigs, black or gray	1
Witches	5
witches/pagan and related items	1
witchy	1
Witchy / magical décor	1
Witchy things 1
wolves	1
wood carvings/burnings/cutouts	1
Zombie stuff	1
Zombies	1


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

There. My OCD feels better. NOW I can start review and send out prezzies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

celipops said:


> There. My OCD feels better. NOW I can start review and send out prezzies


and now to edit mine and throw your ocd off again LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving a bump


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I updated my list. Hoping to add a new scene this year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

So, I'm kinda late to the fun but I have a question. If you signed up and friended Pay it Forward Surprise last year are you still signed up or do we have to redo it each year? Or if I already did that ( last year) do I just put up a new list?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you should just update your list.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> So, I'm kinda late to the fun but I have a question. If you signed up and friended Pay it Forward Surprise last year are you still signed up or do we have to redo it each year? Or if I already did that ( last year) do I just put up a new list?


I think she had everyone updated list here so we all new who was still active


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok I signed up and requested a few address. 
Here is a placeholder list, I will try to add to it when I get the chance.

Right now I am working on our costumes for this year. I am doing a Dryad Nymph, a Viking, a Steampunk Witch, and a Ninja. if anyone has any of the following items they would be very appreciated!
fake/silk plants and foliage
steampunk accessories
fake leather (or real) scraps
fake fur (or real) scraps
black fabric
green fabric
brown felt or thicker fabric

I am also setting up a realistic witch kitchen in my dining room and I am looking for several items
bundles of dried herbs etc. (real and dried, or fake)
I would love any bones and or skeleton parts

Here is a link to my Pinterest Pages:
https://www.pinterest.com/anitakoene/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

now that my party is over for the year I have updated list not sure what doing next year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sending this forward for people to use and see.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Is this an all year long kind of thing?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

yes greenwick


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool! I will probably join it after the holidays. Too much stuff going on just now.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh wow!! I LOVE this idea!!  I will continue to watch this thread and after the holidays ..... 

How fun!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Keep watch, guys...after the holidays will be next year, so the 2016 one should be started. They make a new thread each year to keep it more updated as to who is actually still joined and even using the forum and new likes lists. So, keep up with the 2015 threads and watch to see if/when they make the 2016.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I still have one item from last year waiting to be sent. I find it, then I lose it, then I find it again, then I lose it again, etc.... 

Hope to jump back on board next year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I still have one item from last year waiting to be sent. I find it, then I lose it, then I find it again, then I lose it again, etc....
> 
> Hope to jump back on board next year.


lol I have done this too LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lots to send out starting in 2016---we will have a new place showing the 2016 date to update lists. With all of the Reapers and gift giving and PIF this year it is almost time to start the lists over. Be sure to watch for it after the start of the year. This one is so much fun. Look through the lists and if you have something to pay forward, just request the person's name and address and Pay It Forward.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

bumping to the front ( still a few weeks left for these lists )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok going to work on updating my list


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i really look forward to 2016 of this thread i have a lot of stuff been going thru and cant wait to make some peoples days


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> i really look forward to 2016 of this thread i have a lot of stuff been going thru and cant wait to make some peoples days


Me too! I've been slowly sorting through boxes and totes and have quite a few things that I'm hoping someone else can use.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Me too! I've been slowly sorting through boxes and totes and have quite a few things that I'm hoping someone else can use.


So great giving to those that we know would love it.


----------

